# 13+5 & 14+5 guesses pretty please



## Lashes85

Hi girls

I find out this Thursday (1/12/16) 

Any guesses pretty please... I didn't have my NHS scan until I was 14+5 weeks which I believe is too late for a nub shot? I did a have a private scan a week before at 13+5 but didn't get any clues. I'm so impatient! I'm craving like I did with my boys but feel ill like I did with my girl so I'm completely clueless. X

https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/PicsArt_11-28-07.44.54.jpg


----------



## LoraLoo

Not the best pics but im going with girl &#128515;


----------



## Lashes85

Anymore guesses? &#128150;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I guess girl


----------



## lau86

Guessing :pink:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm going to be different and guess boy :)


----------



## SummerMother

I say girl as well


----------



## Lashes85

Went for my gender scan today and although I should be 16 weeks, they couldn't get baby to measure any bigger then 15+4 weeks &#128533; so they wouldn't of told me anyway. But babys legs were crossed at the ankles anyway so she said that could hide the little willy and she'd rather be 99.9% sure, so rescan booked for next week. Don't know if she was hinting a maybe girl but she back tracked a lot and said she wouldn't be able to tell me anyway because of gestation. Not sure why I'm suddenly 3 days behind because I've had 2 scans before today and both measured me at 16 weeks today x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you didn't find out but good luck for the next scan! :)


----------



## lau86

Ha ha my little theory is that girls cross their legs more, I bet it's a girl


----------



## Wish85

I think girl. Sorry you have to wait longer to find out!


----------



## Lashes85

Thank you girls :)

Everybody has said that about girls and having their legs crossed lol. My last girl was a bugger for it and always difficult to scan. Will update you all on the 8th xx


----------



## mummy2_1

I think pink


----------



## blessedmomma

Nub in last pic looks very girly to me :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Looks girly too me :)


----------



## Wish85

When is your appt Lashes?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think girl :) Her appt is on Thurs wish85 :)


----------



## Wish85

crazylilth1ng said:


> I think girl :) Her appt is on Thurs wish85 :)

Thanks Crazy, must have missed that :flower:


----------



## justplay91

Looks girly by nub


----------



## Lashes85

Hi girls, 
Yes my scan is tomorrow morning eekkkk! Hope baby shows us, this week has dragged so bad lol. I'm really thinking boy though xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Wish85

Can't wait for update! Good luck xx


----------



## Lashes85

Thank you girls, 1 hour to go &#128586; will update as soon as xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

So exciting! Best of luck, hope you find out easily today :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

eek, hope baby cooperates this time!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Good luck, can't wait for the update!!


----------



## Lashes85

**UPDATE**

It's a Boy &#55357;&#56473;
https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/IMG_20161208_153955.jpg

I had to go back 4 times today before he revealed the goods lol. The most awkward baby to scan EVER! But he is definitely all boy.....
https://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t201/lnglegs_2007/20161208_144024.jpg


----------



## 30mummyof1

congrats on your new boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## blessedmomma

Congrats!!!


----------



## Wish85

YAY congrats Lashes!! x


----------

